# "Why did my PC restart?" infinite loop



## Windoze10 (May 13, 2018)

hi everyone. ive been having issues with my computer for awhile now, and ive been able to solve them all accept for this issue thats keeping me from i presume booting up my computer. so i was first trying to reinstall windows to m0ve all my system files to my 1 Terabyte D drive. during the process of that, my pc simply just screwed up and restarted itself. after that happened, I turned on and turn off my computer. and it went into that "startup recovery" thing where it says troubleshoot power off and continue to windows 10. i then proceeded to look online for solutions, and i tried like 4 or 5 of them. about 3 quarters of those methods didnt do anything. but one of them (which was to get the windows boot media creation tool, and make a bootable thingy) kind of did something. when i set my priority boot method to the dvd drive,it actually said it was reinstalling windows. so i then waited until it was done, and now (i think) windows is installed on my pc, SOMEHOW with the install process gone. so the most recent problem i have, is that whenever i turn on my computer on now, it boots into that menu that says, "Hi there. Let's get a few basic things out of the way." and it tells me to select my time zone, country, keyboard type, etc. so i finally pressed next, and now it says "Why did my PC restart?" "theres a problem keeping us from getting your pc ready to use, but we think an update will help get things working again." once again, i pressed next, and it says just a moment with that spinning dots thing for 30 seconds, and then my computers restarts. back into that same menu. i have no idea how to fix this. ive been playing around with the boot order, even the bios itself. ive tried going into safe mode, and it just says" cannot continue windows install in safe mode." which i find really odd. and now im stuck. now i know this all seems crazily complicated, but can anyone help with this?
Thanks.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

So are you able to get to the desktop? Or is it rebooting before you can get there?


----------



## Windoze10 (May 13, 2018)

its not even letting me near the desktop.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Have you made a restore point? If not, to check if it is a hard drive problem... put your USB flash drive with Windows 10 on it and boot to the USB (you must change the boot order in the BIOS), select "repair my computer" then select "troubleshooting" then "command prompt" Once you get the command prompt window open .... (first find out which drive is C: drive...it is different at bootup) Type: C: (enter) then "dir" if windows is in this directory then it is C:
If Windows is not in that directory, type D: (enter) then "dir" Windows normally is in D: at bootup. Then proceed to enter the command: chkdsk d: /f
This will check you hard drive for errors and try to fix them if it finds any. If it doesn't then we will look into other options, next.


----------



## Windoze10 (May 13, 2018)

oh sorry I did forget to mention that if I do ANYTHING In trouble shoot, It comes up with a user I didn't even create called defaultuser0. even worse, it has a password on it. It doesn't allow me to use CMD and all that without this "password".


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

Unfortunately, the forum doesn't allow advice on password issues.


----------



## Windoze10 (May 13, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> Unfortunately, the forum doesn't allow advice on password issues.


 really? because I'm pretty sure it was a corrupted windows account. do you have any other solutions???


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you have to get past a BIOS password, then unfortunately, I can't give any advice. This forum does not allow advice on any type of password issue.


----------



## Windoze10 (May 13, 2018)

Paul23 said:


> If you have to get past a BIOS password, then unfortunately, I can't give any advice. This forum does not allow advice on any type of password issue.


 no i mean do you know any other solutions besides password related things


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

I gave you the info on checking your disk to see if it is going bad or not, above. My first thought is that might be what is going on. You will have to get past the BIOS password issue before you can do that, though.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

This sounds like it is a Windows password and not the bios is that correct? If so, I may be able to offer some other help.


----------

